# Windows Desktop Verknüpfung erstellen



## Dutch_OnE (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus Java heraus eine Windows Verknüpfung (lnk) zu erstellen und dieser entsprechende Parameter mitzugeben ?


----------



## Sempah (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sollte es relativ simpel sein, da die "Desktop anzeigen"-Verknüpfung letztendlich auch nur eine Datei (Desktop anzeigen.scf) in: "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\UNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch" mit folgendem Inhalt ist:


```
[Shell]

Command=2

IconFile=explorer.exe,3

[Taskbar]

Command=ToggleDesktop
```

Die Datei mit Java-Mitteln zu erstellen sollte ja kein Problem sein.

// siehe hier: Desktop anzeigen aus Schnellstartleiste verschwunden


----------



## Dutch_OnE (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das mit jShortCut gelöst.


----------



## JavaForever (5. Jul 2010)

was ist jShortCut ?


----------



## VfL_Freak (5. Jul 2010)

Jenes ... schau mal hier :
- Google-Suche

Gruß
Klaus


----------

